# Campsite Amenities



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

What are the most important things you consider when looking for the perfect camping site? 

If you could have everything you wanted in one campsite, how would it be layed out?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I am interested in a campsite for tent camping.

I would like to have the ability to park my truck in a level spot on the site though, since I use the tailgate as a kitchen center.

I like two good sturdy hammock hanging trees close together in the shade.

I like two clothesline trees that are pretty far apart with no obstructions in between them and at least some sun to help dry the clothes. The trees should be out of the path of the smoke from the campfire. I really don’t like having my clothes and blankets and sheets smell like everything that was burned and cooked in the fire.

I like there to be a level spot for the tent, without many roots jutting out of the ground, with good drainage, and a path for a good breeze.

I personally like there to be some old rotting tree stumps around, because they are the perfect source of entertainment for my kids. We check out the stuff growing on, in and around them. Since they are dead and rotting anyway, we aren’t hurting the live trees if we wanna peal off a piece of bark and look for bugs underneath.

To find all of the above on a site that is close to the bathhouse and water source, and far enough away from high traffic areas is my idea of perfect.


----------

